# Pulsatilla--Anyone Use This?



## augustmom (Sep 28, 2004)

I had a m/c 2 weeks ago and I'm looking to regulate my cycle using pulsatilla so that I can chart. have you used this too?

if so, how did you use it? doses/days?


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Use Pulsatilla to regulate your cycle? It's very generalized.

REad this HUGE lists of symptoms pulsatilla can be given for. http://www.minutus.org/pulsatilla.htm

Yuo can't certainly say it is used to regulate your cycle. HOmeopathy is very individual and what might fit into someone's picture may not fit into yours. Two people with the same disease will be most likely given very different remedy.

Ask your homeopath what would be the best remedy to regulate your cycle. Sepia comes to my mind, but again, may not be the one for you.


----------



## nicolebythesea (Nov 18, 2004)

I would use Sepia to regulate your cycle -- not pulsatilla. Pulsatilla comes to mind for creamy infections -- runny noses, yeast infections, pink eye -- and children who are "fussy, clingy, whiny."

Sepia is usually the the remedy for issues of unexplained infertility and/or cycle regulating.

You should check with a homeopath for the potency though -- sometimes a 30c will be fine, and other times a 200c may be warranted.

Good luck!


----------

